# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Jeta

## tetovarja87

poezi nga tetovarja

----------


## tetovarja87

Jeta eshte mundesi,perfito nga ajo.
Jeta eshte e bukur,adhuroje.
Jeta eshte ender,jetoje.
Jeta eshte sfide,perballohu me te.
Jeta eshte loje,luaje.
Jeta eshte detyre,plotesoje.
Jeta eshte e shenjet,vlersoje.
Jeta eshte pasuri,ruaje.
Jeta eshte dashuri,shijoje.
Jeta eshte mister,zbuloje.
Jeta eshte kenge,kendoje.
Jeta eshte fat,perfito nga ajo.
Jeta eshte avantur,kujdes!
Jeta eshte e cmuar,duaje.
Jeta eshte lufte,mesohu me te.
JETA ESHTE JETE...LUFTO PER TE...

----------


## pranvera bica

> Jeta eshte mundesi,perfito nga ajo.
> Jeta eshte e bukur,adhuroje.
> Jeta eshte ender,jetoje.
> Jeta eshte sfide,perballohu me te.
> Jeta eshte loje,luaje.
> Jeta eshte detyre,plotesoje.
> Jeta eshte e shenjet,vlersoje.
> Jeta eshte pasuri,ruaje.
> Jeta eshte dashuri,shijoje.
> ...


Thenie te bukura te Nene Terezes!Vazhdo me poezite!

----------


## tetovarja87

flm pranvera...

----------


## tetovarja87

VARGJE MBI VETVETEN
     Tingujte e nje kasete te vjeter me cuan shume larg! Ateher kur Dielli dukej i vertet dhe ekzistenca e Zotit na bente Hamleter. Ateher kur kerkonim pa e ditur se c'deshem,ateher kur deshem pa ditur te kerkonim... Ateher kur i buzeqeshnim fatit ironik dhe ai dhimbjen na e kthente njeqindfish. M'u kujtua kur mbylla se bashku me sirtarin e rende edhe endren naive per te jetuar te lumtur...
      Por nuk e mendova se ai do te mbyllej perjete dhe ai nuk do te sherbente me per te kujtuar. Por per te vuajtur momentet e kaluara. "Nese arri te harosh dicka,ajo do te te mungoj tere jeten! por nese nuk do te arish ta harosh,ateher ajo do te ta beje jeten sketerre!"-thote Remarku. Keshtu qe duke ju trembur sketerres se shpirtit,preferova te hapja dyert e harreses. Por kur ore per ore e dite per dite pret me padurim te harosh at qe "nuk mundesh" fillon dhe obsesionihesh pas kesaj ideje. Ekziston nje marveshje instiktive midis trurit dhe shpirtit. Kur gjerat jan tmerresisht te dhimbshme per shpirtin,truri i bene te pabesueshme dhe mundohet ti harroje.
     Kendonimte trembur nga e ardhmja "vuajtje,vaje dhe ca pika lot,per te rinjet fatkeq qe nuk jetuan dot...",pa e ditur se fatkeqet q vertet qe nuk jetuan dot do te ishin prinderit e mi...e kush tjeter? Do te duheshin nete te tera dimri per te treguar te gjithe vuajtjet e  nje femije. Por do te mjaftonte nje moment i lumtur per te tu kujtuar ai premtim naiv e per te te ngrire buzeqeshja "Do te jemi gjithnje bashke" dhe nuk dushonim se nje dite do te na ndante nje force e mbinatyrshme.
       Nuk do te ishte rruge e gjate,as bindje te semura,por do te ishin ligjet e botes se cmendur...
       Eh! Te ishim bashke perjet ishte e pra deshire e paplotesuar ne kete shkretetire ndjnjash... Buzrqeshja e trishtueshme me shakate e marra qe fati na bente. Kur nje mengjes u zgjova dhe Bota krejte e zbrazet mmua mu duk. Ateher kuptova c'kisha humbur,vetmin fitova gjithashtu. Me rrezellinte si smerald merzia dhe e ardhmja ngrysteisi nje muzg me re. Nuk dija cilen rrug te zgjidhja dhe preferova lirine nga burgu mendor e kujteses. Por u bera rob i vetvetes se deshperuar.

----------


## tetovarja87

PER TY,O NANA IME

Per ty nene,o nena ime,
per ty drita e jetes sime,
per ty po shruaj sonte o nene,
ah,si i jetova keta muaj qe kur na ke lene?


C'mall qe ndjej per ty o nena ime,
me mori malli te te kem ne perqafime,
me mori malli te te them te dua,
me mori malli...por ti si rrin pa mua?!

4 muaj nene tani kane kaluar,
akoma me fatin,une jam e hidherua,
akoma s'mund t'pajtohem me jeten qe kam,
se ty o engjellush me nuk te kam prane.

Me mungon shume nene te te them te dua,
me mungon fjala jote kur me keshilloje mua,
me mungon buzeqeshja jote te me gjalleroj,
me mungon aroma yte (arom nene) oh sa shum te kerkoj.

Por,kjo vdekje nene,c'pati me ty?
Erdhi e te mori,pa nene la femi.
Ti ndoshta u gezove se shkove tek babi,
vdekja ta plotesoi deshiren se per te te kish mare malli...

Tani jeni bashke,sikur ishit ne bote,
dhe mua nga qielli ndoshta mi fshini keta lote,
a mbureni me mua,jam bere zonje ne shtepi,
nene e baba per moter e vellezeri...

Me pritni dhe mua se shpejte do te vi,
nuk mund te jetoj me pa ju te dy,
jetova sa jetova,por kaq e ka jeta,
edhe unë kame vend,atje tek vareza...



( ndoshta nuk jam poete e mire sikur te gjith ju,por besonemi,se keto qe kam shruajtur jan dhimbjet e mia qe me dalin nga shpirti e zemra...kaq mundem)

                                       Respakte per te gjith ju...

----------


## toni007

Shume Te Bukura , Ke Mendu Ndonjehere Te Botoshe Nje Liber

----------


## tetovarja87

Kam menduar Toni...por per mendimin tim nuk jan aq te mira...hehe
faleminderit shum...

        Respekte.

----------


## tetovarja87

YOU WERE MY LIFE


You were my blod,you were my eyes,
you were my hard,my paradise,
you were my mind,everything for me you have been,
you were a good person,a good father I mean...
I'm so proud for that I'm your doughter,
I'm so proud you are my father,
now I'm crying for you,
why I can't find! where are you?
where are your eyes,your face?
Your words,your hands?
Where is yor speech,can you tell me now?
where are our dreams,everything felt down...
Wow GOD...what should I do?
how to live without my father,pleasse tell me you,
tell me abaut my father,it's he in the paradise?
Just for hem pleasse God speek me,please,
does my Father it;s in the haven,watching of the sky,
is he watching us,I'm sure he is happy in the paradise.
Hey,Angels,you are wallking in the world,
if you see my father tell him how much I loved,
don't forget to tell I'm loving and now,
don't forget to tell he's missing us...
I feel so lonly without my father,
I don't like this life,I like my death,
because when I'll die,I'll bee together with my father in the sky...
and now in the end I don't know what to write,
How to life God this lonly life?
How to live with pain?
HOW TO SEE THIS WORLD...
WITHOUT MY FATHER...HOW TO SEE MY FUTURE???

----------

E.M (09-01-2015)

----------


## tetovarja87

C'dashuri e cuditshme,ne ne heshtje dashurojm,
egoizmi sna lejon te pakten falje te kerkojm!
Ti percmon ndjenjen time,por serish do kthehesh per t'me kerkuar,
un s'kerkova te me harosh,se as une s'te kam haruar.
C'egoizem na rrethon,dhe brenda vetes shpesh pendohemi,
ne te njejten kohe dashuri kerkojm
por me te drejte asnjeher s'tregohemi.
S'kam arritur ta kuptoj,kush fajtor u ndjej vertet?!
Une me veten qe te lendova,apo ti me ikjen qe u largove vete?
C'far te beje me imazhin tende,qe c'do dite me grryen mallin?
Kete inat si ta largoj,kur edhe pse te dua s'mund te ta fali?!
A te kujtohet puthja,kur shijonim embelsin e saje?
E sheh c'beje ne kujtime?
Kujtoj e heshtur c'do detaj!
Tani sa shum dhimbje me dhurove,nuk e di kush eshte fajtori?
Me siguri tani do themi FAJI ESHTE JETIM...
AH! FAJI...KY I GJORI...

----------


## tetovarja87

Ne vitet shkollore,ne nje dhome te eresuar,
embel bise donin dy te dashuruar,
i beje pyetje vetes,pergjigje ska vall,
ajo qe i bashkon dy zemra,emri si eka?
Si i thon kesaj gjeje,valle,a ka emer,
Kur leshohet buza mbi buz e zemra mbi zemer?
Dy te dashuruarit pergjigje kerkojn,
e zemrat e tyre kthehen e thojn:
ME BUZ MBI BUZ,NDJEJ NJE EMBELSI,
E ZEMER MBI ZEMER,I THOJN DASHURI.

----------


## tetovarja87

Te kujtova pa dashur,ne castin e vetmis,
te putha aq forte sa qe harrova se ndodheshe fotografi mbi kornize,
nje lot mbi te ra kur kujtova kohen e vjeter,
si e cmendur ne dhome bertite,
por eshte e kot te flasesh me nje
PORTRET TE SKICUAR MBI LETER.

----------


## tetovarja87

yOU WERE MY STRENGTH WHEN I WAS WEAK,
YOU WERE MY VOICE,WHEN I COULDN'T SPEAK,
YOU WERE MY EYES,WHEN I COULDN'T SEE,
YOU SAW THE BEST THERE WAS IN ME.

----------


## tetovarja87

Trendafil-o n'ato kopshte ku qe ti,
i pe vall ti te dashurit e mi?
Ne i pafsh edhe njeher,o lajmetar,
po! lajmetar me ere myshku,blerimtar,
nje te fal te m'u cosh me gjuhen tende,
dhe pastaj sillme nje lajm nga ato vënde...

----------


## tetovarja87

Nonjehere haroj te te pershendes,
ndonjeher haroj te ti kthej sms-at,
ndonjeher sms-at e mia nuk aarin tek ti,
por kjo nuk do te thot se te haroj,
vetem te jap shkak te te mungoj.

----------


## tetovarja87

SHKO


                                   Shko,se dikush tjeter te pret.
                                   Shko,se nje zemer tjeter te theret.
                                   Shko,e me le vetem te vuaj.
                                   Shko,sepse Zoti keshtu e paska shkruar.
                                   Shko,e me le vetem te qaj.
                                   Shko,sepse ti nuk ke faj.
                                   Shko,buzeqeshi dikuj tjeter.
                                   Ndersa une do te digjem e tretem.
                                   Shko,se etille eshte kjo bot.
                                   Shko,e mos derdh asnje lot.
                                   Shko,e prap me duaj.
                                   Shko,por LAMTUMIR mos me thuaj!

----------


## jul-linda

> Trendafil-o n'ato kopshte ku qe ti,
> i pe vall ti te dashurit e mi?
> Ne i pafsh edhe njeher,o lajmetar,
> po! lajmetar me ere myshku,blerimtar,
> nje te fal te m'u cosh me gjuhen tende,
> dhe pastaj sillme nje lajm nga ato vënde...




Pershendetje Tetova !

Vargje te bukura nga Naimi   :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## tetovarja87

pershendetje jul-linda
fale Zotit qe jemi shqipetare
dhe kemi kesi vargjesh si nga Naimi por edhe nga shume te tjere.
Respekte...

----------


## tetovarja87

EMRI YTE


Nje dite te nxehte vere,buze detit kalova,
mbi reren e lagur,emri tend e shkrova,
por ja valet e detit,si perbindesh u hodhen,
emrin tend te dashur,erdhen e ma moren.


Perseri kete emer e shkrova ne flete,
pa pritur fryu erra,
e ma mori me te shpejt.


Emri tende te bukur,
e shkrova ne zemer,
por ja xhelozia e largoi ate emer.

----------


## tetovarja87

SI HIJE E NATES

Zemer boll durova,zemer boll prita,
te te doja ndoshta nuk dita,
se di pse nuk eci lidhja jon,
me the lamtumire pergjithmon,
edhe pse te ndjej,vend ne zemren tende z'gjej,
e di qe me do dhe s'me ke haruar,
vec ta dish i lumtur z'do te jesh,
me kedo qe ta kesh.
SE SI HIJE E NATES,NE MES TE QETSIS,
disa fjale ne vesh do te pershperis,
ti vertet qesh e jeton me diken qe s'te takon,
por dije nuk eshte ajo qe dashurin tende e meritton.
Kujto dikend qe shume te ka dashur,
edhe pse e varfur ka shpirtin e pasur,
lot i saj dete,oqean i derdhur,vec per ty,
shpresa e saj e pa vdekur per te qene te dy.
Noshta i habitur pyet: 
C'eshte ky ze qe te ndjek ne jete?
Ateher une te them: Eshte zeri i shpirtit tim,
qe edhe ne boten tjeter nuk prehet i qete.

----------

